# 05 Sentra Governor removal



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

i was wondering where and how to remove the governor on my car. its a 05 Sentra 1.8S. thnx.


----------



## merctech (Sep 4, 2005)

It's built in the ecm.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there is no speed limiter. What are you doing trying to find out the max speed anyways?

You're limited by drag because of your low power.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

unless your going down the grand canyon.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

werd...1.8s going faster than 75 is a crime


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

where would i find the ecm at and what would be the safest way to remove it.
when i was seeing how fast i could go, it just stopped at 115 and it just halted there, didnt move at all. so is it the governor or just not enough power?


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

Back when I had a 2001 GXE, I got that up to 117. I did it only to test what it could do compared to my mom's '99 GXE which topped at 100.

Its probably just drag limited.


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

thanks for the insight. i tested my car twice to make sure it was topping out at 115. so yeah. i'm not trying to some hard ass racer, i just was wondering if it was the governor stopping me there. kuz my friend's 04 civic Si kept going past 120 and he reached 128 and coulda gone more... so yeah it must be the drag. thnx again for that insight.


----------



## merctech (Sep 4, 2005)

The gov. is not a removable item. It is in the ecm has a program.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Your cars not a moped.  Can't just "remove" the governor.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

A Civic Si is significantly faster than your car. 115 is just as fast as it can go before being drag limited. If you have an auto, it is possible the car isnt geared much beyond that anyway.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

uh... i dont get how you get to 115...i call bs, the car is suppose to cut you off at 109, well the 04 sentra 1.8 is anyway.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

merctech said:


> The gov. is not a removable item. It is in the ecm has a program.



for the second goddamn time, THERE IS NO SPEED LIMITER ON B15's.

DO YOU UNDERSTAND?

his car has 126hp and it stops due to no power at 115mph. His friend's 04 SI has 160hp and can go faster than 120. Make sense to you now?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you car is too slow to go over 110. Trust me, I've tried in a friends.

But tell me why exactly you would want to go fast in a car built for 80 tops? Your tires cannot with stand the speed, suspension is from a boat, and the frame of the car ( you know the thing that will save your life if you hit something) isnt made to work at that speed. 

anyone that goes over 110 in a sentra 1.8S is going to die trying.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

Flying V said:


> you car is too slow to go over 110. Trust me, I've tried in a friends....
> 
> ...anyone that goes over 110 in a sentra 1.8S is going to die trying.


 :bs: 

The tires may not be rated for speeds above 112, or whatever it is. But the car can do it. We are not driving chevys here, that kick back at 108. The car WILL go over 110. Maybe not easily with passengers in the car or with other extra weight, but if you have a few good straight miles on a quality interstate road you can achieve speeds above 110. I hit 117 in my old GXE going north on I-43 North towards Green Bay, WI north of Milwaukee. It took a good 3 or 4 miles to do it, but it still happened.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you guys do realize that your speedo is not very accurate at those speeds. They are calibrated for normal driving, so your speedo might say 115 but you are more than likely not goin that fast.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

i think a trip to bonnieville salt flats is in order for most people...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Jarek said:


> i think a trip to bonnieville salt flats is in order for most people...


 and what would the point be with a slow ass car. :thumbup:


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> and what would the point be with a slow ass car. :thumbup:


true lol... just the mere fact that people need to get that out of their system.... safely


----------



## merctech (Sep 4, 2005)

chimmike said:


> for the second goddamn time, THERE IS NO SPEED LIMITER ON B15's.
> 
> DO YOU UNDERSTAND?
> 
> his car has 126hp and it stops due to no power at 115mph. His friend's 04 SI has 160hp and can go faster than 120. Make sense to you now?



So your saying that even with a car load of fat people, strong tailwind and going down a 10% grade the car won't hit 120. The question isn't how fast CAN my car go... it is how do I REMOVE the governor.


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

did u see what chimikke said, there is no governor, your car isnt powerful enough to make it that fast


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

merctech said:


> So your saying that even with a car load of fat people, strong tailwind and going down a 10% grade the car won't hit 120. The question isn't how fast CAN my car go... it is how do I REMOVE the governor.



god-freaking-dammit....... THERE IS NO GOVERNOR

weight and tailwind can only overcome so much.

you DO NOT HAVE ENOUGH POWER to go faster than you have. That's just how it works man. 

freaking 5th time it's been said in this thread, there is no goddamn governor. Thick skull?


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

you tell em :cheers:


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

haha, wow. hostility. well for the people who say i havent reached 115... then why is my friend flying past me going almost 130... on his si... i think i'd be going at least 110 if not 115. it just stopped, and i trust chimmike's word on that... so yeah. just dont trip over it. it was a question and has been answered and thank you for those people who bothered to explain this stuff to me rather than criticize me on how fast my car went :fluffy:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

One other thing to take into account just to know is that many speedometers are off at higher speeds but at least a couple MPH and sometimes as much as 10!


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

Is there a way to recailibrate the speedo to make it accurate at high and low speeds?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

merctech said:


> it is how do I REMOVE the governor.


repetative questions like this one is why people get anurisms. Slow down, try to do that thing you learned in elementry school (its called reading) and then just dont speak.



Sorority Demon said:


> Is there a way to recailibrate the speedo to make it accurate at high and low speeds?


 not really, and its not really worth it. Its not cheap to recalibrate the gauges.


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

OK...this is the SI guy...just for reference...it did go 115...and just stops

its the drag

oh yeah just to mention, if it makes a difference, its the special edition one with an open intake


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no, that won't make a difference. the "special edition" doesn't really mean crap. and open intake (hopefully with a filter!!) gave you maybe 1-2hp.


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

okay, that last post my friend checked it out and posted it on while i was doing laundry haha.

on another note, i just took my car for another test run and now i got a new intake. that adding however many horsepower and what not. friend bought me it and yeah, thats besides the point.
when i took it for the test run just this night, i reached 115... still held me there, then all of a sudden shot me to a 4,000 rpms for a while. then it jumped up to higher rpm and i was at 110... i havent a clue as to why is did that...
so anything on that, or are people as confused as i am to why it did that?  

strikes me as something odd, but then again. u all might know. i'll do another test run sometime soon to see if anything changes...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

listen, It doesn't matter what your gauges reads cuz its incorrect. when you are at speds like that, your speedo will say its higher than it really is. an intake will not relly increase that. Your speedo will be off as much as 10mph, so it read 115mph, then dropped to 110mph, but it was more likely just over a 10mph. Speedos are very inaccurate at those speeds.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> listen, It doesn't matter what your gauges reads cuz its incorrect. when you are at speds like that, your speedo will say its higher than it really is. an intake will not relly increase that. Your speedo will be off as much as 10mph, so it read 115mph, then dropped to 110mph, but it was more likely just over a 10mph. Speedos are very inaccurate at those speeds.


They dont want to believe that.. because its been mentioned in page 2 at least twice.....


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

friggin a! i'm asking what the hell happened during that little test run! not if u friggin believe me if u i did go 115 or 110 or if my speedo is wrong and what shit. u stand in the way of me going that fast and let me run right into you just standing there, then we'll calculate how fast i was going okay? so go screw yourself if ur not goin to give advice and criticize how fast i was going. kuz its just getting annoying when u guys criticize me and not give no advice.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm pretty sure Alaska has laws against speeding on highways just like everywhere else.

Since this discussion is basically on illegal speed runs, consider it closed.

btw, you're doing very stupid things each time you take your stock sentra over 100mph. The suspension isn't made for it, the brakes aren't, and the chassis/body/impact system isn't.

Maybe you'll learn that the hard way.


----------

